# Bechamel-based cheese sauce - cheese becomes particulate



## seans_potato_business (Jul 18, 2013)

I made bechamel and then added a grated cheese. In the past this went well except one time a few years ago and yesterday when I had the problem I will describe now. The cheese appears to melt into the sauce but the final result is a particulate material of the original colour of the cheese. The particulate matter does not melt/dissolve. The cheese yesterday was a mature cheddar bought at Costco. Does anyone know why this happened?


----------



## CraigC (Jul 18, 2013)

What was your ratio of cheese to sauce and did you need to thin the sauce? Is it possible the quality of the cheese wasn't good?


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 18, 2013)

Perhaps the temperature was too high?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 18, 2013)

If the Béchamel is too hot, the proteins in the cheese clump together and form unmeltable lumps.  When the sauce is ready, take the pan off the heat and gradually stir in the cheese.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 18, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> If the Béchamel is too hot, the proteins in the cheese clump together and form unmeltable lumps.  When the sauce is ready, take the pan off the heat and gradually stir in the cheese.



Again, Andy, I believe you nailed it.  You are this - , when the heat is on.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## jennyema (Jul 18, 2013)

Your sauce was too hot when you added the cheese.


----------



## Benoit Chef Dubiose (Jul 18, 2013)

you may want to try making your Bechamel in a bain-marie - a water bath. the heat is indirect and the sauce can be cooked at lower temps.


----------

